# Is this worth it?



## PrivyCheese (Nov 8, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cobalt-Poison-Bottle-Skull-Baltimore-Md-Sharp-Dohme-Old-/310268868958?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item483d77395e



    Just womdering?


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm gonna say .....maybe......


----------



## div2roty (Nov 9, 2010)

Cool bottle, seems high to me, but then I don't collect baltimore or poison bottles.


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 9, 2010)

There were several noteworthy bottles that just went off yesterday.  KR-50 and a KS-9 (the largest one) and several other that all went for cheap.  This, however, is at the historical high (someone is taking the price listed in the book back from '05).  BUT, you have one here that has it's full label and contents.  I don't think I have ever seen one sold like this before.  Is it worth it?  Possibly.  But I would expect this not to sell with a high starting bid.  It all depends on what is more valuable to you.  The bottle, or a "complete" bottle.  It is always rarer to find a bottle with it's label and more so with it's contents.    It's a KU-19.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 9, 2010)

The wrapped one is also listed. $200. Can't tell whats inside the wrapper


----------



## PrivyCheese (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks Stephen, I knew you would have some insight on this.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 9, 2010)

So.. you don't appreciate MY insight???? []


----------



## PrivyCheese (Nov 10, 2010)

Sure I do, LOL I appreciate any and all input. Sorry


----------

